# Kind of a newbie to the OC thing. Advice Reqd



## Ace1701 (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I am kinda new to all this - so go easy! :smile:

I have just upgraded my CPU from an X2 4600 to a X2 6000 and have already managed to get the CPU stable at 3209 ghz by only upping the FSB to 214 and leaving everything else as it is. I have run 3dmarks 2006 and a number of games and no problems at all. My temps are CPU IDLE 34c CPU LOAD 45c. Is this good or not? 

Also, why is it that on VISTA (yes, I know) the "Windows Experience Score" has dropped my CPU Calculations Per Second to 4.5 because it was 5.2 with my 4600 cpu. Any ideas?

Cheers........


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Ace1701 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am kinda new to all this - so go easy! :smile:
> 
> ...


your idle/load temps are good but you need to run a stress testing program such as prime95 or orthos and get memtest86 and run that too. Also get real temp and have that running whilst you are running a stress test this will give a more accurate reading than speedfan etc.

Vista is more memory and cpu intensive than xp if you changed your voltage as you should with overclocking then you may get a better score.


----------



## Ace1701 (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks for this. I will try Prime 95 and let you know of my results. Surely if my system is stable, do I really need to up the cpu voltage?

Thanks......


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

download Cpu-z ............ check the voltage reading on the cpu tab while you are stress testing.......

you will see when on auto setting the voltage gets upped as needed by the cpu clock

running the stress test as stated above is important !


----------



## Ace1701 (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi, thanks for the advice guys. I used prime 95 and results are not good I am afraid. First off it reported an error just after the 1st test, so I decided to go into the bios and up the CPU voltage by 0.25 and ran it again. This time it got to the start of test 3 and errored again! I decided to bring the FSB back to 201mhz and I don't really want to risk damaging the CPU, so therefore will skip this OC'ing thing I'm afraid.

Your help is much appreciated.......

Cheers,


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Ace1701 said:


> Hi, thanks for the advice guys. I used prime 95 and results are not good I am afraid. First off it reported an error just after the 1st test, so I decided to go into the bios and up the CPU voltage by 0.25 and ran it again. This time it got to the start of test 3 and errored again! I decided to bring the FSB back to 201mhz and I don't really want to risk damaging the CPU, so therefore will skip this OC'ing thing I'm afraid.
> 
> Your help is much appreciated.......
> 
> Cheers,


how much did you push it?

all cpus will overclock some might only go .01MHz some might go 1000MHz, unforunately overclocking is not an exact science its trial and error and common sense thrown in too.


----------



## Ace1701 (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi,

I pushed it to 214 fsb with the voltage upped to 1.44 but it kept erroring in Prime95, so for the sake of just 200 extra mhz I didn't see the point in frying the board or cpu. A bit of a cop out I know but with finances being tight I didn't want to take the risk of having to invest in new hardware.

Thanks for your advice guys.........


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

youre experience is quite common actually ............. and your decision is a good one !


never risk what you cant afford to lose .....................


----------

